# 7th Heresy APC. Month Ten, July 2017.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nearly there!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Huzzah.......assault marines, I just have to find my tub of marine heads!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@Tawa, will there be another double month? Not that I'll have a chance of doing it, I'm just feeling brave at the moment!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Well its been a while since i was active but with copious new amounts of freetime on my hands i figured id try and get back into the swing of things. So I'll be doing 5 Primaris Marines from the new box to keep me going.









Also @Tawa does the new challenge begin in October then?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

So here's my b4


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

So im going to call an audible this month and actually put in my tyranid warriors for my new army.
Heres the before


And the final product


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Nearly forgot to post it here. Here's the finished death guard dread


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Not had a good couple of months with my personal life so have pretty much forgotten about the hobby. Will try and do ten skeletons before the 5th. Hopefully I will be able to find the motivation.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I managed to get these guys done after all. Impressive considering how slow I usually paint.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Managed to get them done. Not my best work but it will do.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Way too swamped AGAIN but I need another Canoness and figure I can get her painted tomorrow...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Real life is all over me like a bad rash, dont think ill get my entry complete, and I've used my 2 RL cards. Will there be another double month?


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Well, I got drawn into a game instead of painting, so... yeah. She's at least painted technically? I didn't promise 'painted well' or even 'photographed decently'


----------

